
Grape: a New Desktop - nickb
http://www.osnews.com/story/19740
======
gabriel
I love learning new metaphors for the desktop, although, all I can think right
now is that _cognitive dissonance_ would set in with this a little too easily.
Even more quickly than what we have today for a desktop.

I do think it would be interesting to see how this model fits different types
of people. Great example of an app that should be usability tested, as in
<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/20000319.html>.

And this quote (from a recent thread here) I think applies just as well to
desktops as it does to languages: "A language that doesn't affect the way you
think about programming, is not worth knowing"

------
nazgulnarsil
a stacking app would help me, I already make littleclusters of icons on my
normal desktop to keep then organized by type.

------
rms
Props for trying something different, but this is not solving a problem.

~~~
kingnothing
Organization isn't a problem?

~~~
rms
Yes, it is... I guess I'm knocking it because it isn't exactly what I want,
which is something that completely eliminates the desktop metaphor in favor of
giving me exactly what I want whenever I want it. A desktop where a Spotlight-
like tool was the main way of interaction would go a long way towards this
goal.

~~~
rms
I don't want a desktop because I don't want to manage files. It seems
unnecessary.

